

Never Dupe Your Readers - ckunte
http://www.mikeindustries.com/blog/archive/2010/01/never-dupe-your-readers

======
epochwolf
Since it's not loading... (Wordpress blog, I suspect without caching)

It's a reaction to this: [http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/01/27/did-
calacanis-spill-t...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/01/27/did-calacanis-
spill-the-beans-on-the-apple-tablet/)

Last two paragraphs:

 _If you want to be influential, lead by doing, not by talking, and certainly
not by duping. If what you create is really good, other people will talk about
it for you.

It’s perfectly ok to talk about your own product and do some promotion when
appropriate, but what it’s never ok to do is dupe your readers. Don’t make the
same mistake yourself. If you want respect, be respectful first._

~~~
chaosmachine
I was able to get it through the coral cache:

[http://www.mikeindustries.com.nyud.net:8080/blog/archive/201...](http://www.mikeindustries.com.nyud.net:8080/blog/archive/2010/01/never-
dupe-your-readers)

------
mikeindustries
Definitely not uncached. Fully cached, but unfortunately running on a brand
new Dreamhost PS setup that apparently is not as robust as it should be.
Either that, or it just needs to be tuned. Anyway, site is back up and looking
into what happened.

Thanks...

------
tbgvi
I 100% agree with this, if you want to be seen as an authority (or even just a
respectable person) you should take care with the trust people have in you.

Some people subscribe to the theory that any press is good press, but there's
definitely some long term costs to that. Short term thinking can work for now
but eventually it'll catch up to you.

That being said, from what I know about Jason Calacanis he's probably loving
this and the whole SEO book thing.

